# Upper Bay P&S’ers



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Interested in saving some gas and getting together to fish some spots in our area of the bay? Here are some of the places I have been in the past couple of years. Maybe you know some others. 
From north to south:
1) Deer Creek and the Susquehanna
2) Havre deGrace pier on the Susquehanna - can fish at night 
3) Edgewood Arsenal - if you’re military I think you could get us in - maybe can fish 24hrs
4) Big Gunpowder State Park (north of Middle River) – on the Big Gunpowder River
5)Carroll Island Power Plant (north of Middle River)
6)Rocky Point Park (Essex) - at the mouth of Back River – maybe can fish 24hrs – I will find out
7) Rocky Point Golf Course – on Back River - it’s sort of illegal but people do it and it’s beautiful
8) North Point State Park (Edgemere)
9) MTA Police Barracks on NE shore of Key Bridge – I would like to try this one - maybe can fish 24hrs
10) Fort Armistead Park – south shore of the Key Bridge – can fish 24 hrs
11) Fort Smallwood Park – 9 miles south of Key Bridge on the mouth of the Patapsco

Obviously I can’t guarantee fish and it seems the bite has not been too good from shore in our part of the bay. I was thinking of going during the week, early morning or in the evening/night to increase the chances of getting into some fish. But I’m laid off now and I’m willing to go anytime. Like Green Cart says, “The best time to go fishing is when you can go fishing.” 

Blue Heron


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i'm down, fished ft. armistead not long ago, and it was pretty bland with few perch and dink rock caught and maybe 1 skate i think. also fished ft. howard not long ago and worked pretty hard for one decent size perch, i think on the right tide and such you could get some good fish there. if by big gunpowder state park you mean joppatowne quarry area, all i've had luck with back there lately is small perch and bass, and a few dink rock and bigger bass mixed in, and big carp swimming around.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

*Fishing*

Come jump on my boat im in Middle River and 15 min to some fantastic evening fishing.
Welcome Aboard the Capt'n Attitude"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

mike burgess said:


> Come jump on my boat im in Middle River and 15 min to some fantastic evening fishing.
> Welcome Aboard the Capt'n Attitude"


There you go guys. Best deal going, plenty of fish, lots of laughs and a chance to fish with Capt'n Attitude.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Hey Blue Heron*

I'd be down for getting together to try out some of those spots. I live out by Hunt Valley and have been looking for a fishing partner of sorts.

I grew up fishing Harford County farm ponds and Conowingo and most recently fish around Carrol Island. Last fall, I made a few runs to Kent Narrows but would definitely be interested in finding some closer areas for fall Rock.

I don't really have access (or budget) to do boat trips so I'm pretty much shore-bound.

When on vacation, I also do a fair amount of inlet and surf fishing in OCM.

If interested in chatting, PM me your contact info and we'll see what we can work out.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

*Fishing*

I live in Cockeysville so im pretty close to ya.

My boat is in Middle River and I fish 5-6 times a week if possible so if ya want to head out one night let me know,all I ask for is a couple bucks for gas since its getting crazy now. 
Boat is well equiped with tackle,rods and everything you need unless you want to bring your own and thats great!!!!!!

Last few weeks its been on fire out there close to home and its only going to get better.

Home 410-667-0190
Cell 443-865-1770


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*What do folks normally chip in for gas ?*

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i'd love to fish on your boat and chip in sometime, mike. i'd also love to try and work something out and meet up with the other 2 upper bay shoresman, ha.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys I'm making the same offer as Mike. The difference is that I fish and crab during the day (6:00AM - 2:00PM) Mon - Fri. Almost 100% of the fishing on my boat will be LTJ (light tackle jigging). Very rarely will I break out the trolling gear. Every once in a while I'll bottom fish for catfish and white perch.
My boat is also docked in Middle River at Bowleys Marina. So starting after Labor Day anybody that wants to fish or even crab (have 30 traps) your welcome to join me. The only thing I ask is to chip in for ga$ and help clean the boat after fishing. Like Mike I've got rods on board if you don't have shorter rods. I know a lot of shore guys only have longer rods. Anything 7' or shorter is OK on the boat. So if anyone is interested just PM me.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey guys. Thanks for replying to my upper bay "call to arms", and sorry for my lateness in responding. I've been having some mild but weird AOL problems this week.

Anyway (I don't know how to activate the "fancy quotes" facility on this website) but:

To kidwithoutabout: 
"i'd love to fish on your 
boat and chip in sometime, mike. i'd also love to try and work something out and meet up with the other 2 upper bay shoresman, ha."

I agree completely with you kid on this statement. And I'm down with you too, to get together and try some other upper bay shore spots with a partner.

Also to Excalibur: 
"I'd be down for getting together to try out some of those spots. I live out by Hunt Valley and have been looking for a fishing partner of sorts."

I agree completly with you also Excaliber. I've been looking for a fishing partner too.

And to mike burgess and catman, I thank both of you for your generous offers. 

Since I started this thread, it seems fair that I offer to be the one who tries to organize a get together. I hope this is OK with you guys. I'm not trying to be a big boss or trying to take over anything. It just thought it might be easier, at least at first, (and since I'm not working), if we have one contact point. But of course Ex and kid you don't need my permission to do whatever you want. (You may have already contacted each other.)

But I'm suggesting that the first step to be taken would be for me to PM kidwithoutabout, Excalibur, mike burgess and catman with my AOL address and my phone #. Next step would be for me to call mike burgess first (since he's going out currently), to find out more details about fishing on his boat. Then I could relate this to Ex and kid and maybe we can set something up to go on Mike's boat soon. I also hope Ex, kid and I (and of course mike and catman) can get together to fish from shore.

Thirdly, as we get closer to Labor Day we can figure out the best way to make arrangements with catman in order to take advantage of his offer.

Tonight I will PM all you guys with my personal info. Then tomorrow I'll call mike and we'll take it from there. Again I hope this plan is ok with you guys.

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Check your PM Blue.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

CATMAN,
Thanks I read it and PM'd you also. Have a great trip!
Blue Heron


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I could have my arm twisted for a pier or bank thing up or over that way if one falls on a Thursday or a Friday, only be about an hour or so drive, but be nice to see different fishing spots.

Hey Nick, how things going? Much luck on the crabs yet?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy...Haven't even seen a crab up this way yet, not even hanging on the pier pileings. I think all the rock up here are eating them up.  Right now I'd rather be catching crabs than rock. Crabs taste better.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Did somebody say crabs? 













Not really appropriate for this forum, but what the hey. Ain't much else being caught up here right now.  Kills the time until something starts hitting again. Purty yummy too.   

40 crabs, a few nice ones. Threw back maybe 300 dinks. On the Magothy... this morning.

Method:










.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang Buuba, had a hankerring to go out and wet a line local, but if crabs is all that is around these parts (and for the record love crabs, just wanted to catch some fishies), maybe just kick back with some cold ones, fire up the grill and do some beef ribs or something.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

*fishing trip*

Lets wait Catfish will be getting back from vacation next week and we can plan a day either one or 2 boats.


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

well, blue heron, shaggy?, i'll be at north point tomorow at 8 am, may be a little late as im just getting to bed but yeah ill be wearing blue shorts, and have a red 12' rod and probabally an ultralite throwing lures too.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

kidwithoutaboat and I got together at North Point State Park in Edgemere, yesterday. I had lines in the water at about 8:30 AM and kid arrived a little later. The day was glorious but the fishing was not. I caught a few small white perch and spot on blood worms. The circle hooks worked great. They really hooked the little twerps all by themselves. 

kid caught a lot of small perch, spot and rock (5-6") on a small pole with 8lb test and a mister twister (I think). Actually, the only things biting really well were those pesky black flies! They were really nailing him. Luckily, due to recent SPSP posts mentioning the flies, I brought some Deep Woods Off and that did the trick. Do they only attack the legs? kid had on shorts and I had on pants. I didn't get one bite.

We're going to try to get together next week, maybe to fish Rocky Point Park in Essex, which is on the north side of the mouth of Back River. The park may be open 24/7. Does anyone know if they are still not locking the gates at dusk? I have been too lazy to drive over early in the AM or at night to find out. If it is open all night, there could be some decent fishing before dawn and after dusk.

We left the park at around 11:30 AM. The sun was getting to me. Maxwell if you decided to come over I'm sorry we missed you? 

Maxwell, Shaggy and Excalibur we'll keep you posted on future Upper Bay fishing extravaganzas!

It was good meeting you kidwithoutaboat. 

Blue Heron


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*I'm Back ...*

Hi Blue Heron --

I'm now back from the family vacation and have one more obligation (company picnic) on the 10th of Sept.

After that, let's try and get a few upper bay PS'ers together for some shore fishing -- gas prices suck so boating is going to be costly.

I read your posts about Rocky Point -- I'd be game for trying there or other places in the vicinity if you'd like.

Thoughts ?

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Excalibur,

Good to hear from you again. Sounds like a really good idea. Let me know a couple of days before you want to go or maybe start a new thread. Most likely I will be able to make it. Maybe some other guys would want to come too. 

Blue Heron


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Blue Heron said:


> kidwithoutaboat and I got together at North Point State Park in Edgemere, yesterday. Actually, the only things biting really well were those pesky black flies! They were really nailing him.
> Blue Heron


When North Point State Park openned I spent several years fishing the long jetty A LOT before we moved to E. Shore. My best location...walk to the end of the jetty; bottom fish the 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock position. Action varied by time of day and tide but that sector appeared to be the hottest...so much so that some of us regulars would almost have speed walking contests out to the end to get the spots   There are (were) some remnants of a barge or other similiar structure out there and we would also pull in some SAV onve in a while. NPSP was, and I consider still is one of the best kept bank fishing secrets on the upper bay. I really miss that place.

BTW, black flies are the NPSP mascot. One spring day I asked the Ranger how long their season was and his reply was "Frost". Either take some spray or run the gauntlet from the parking lot to the jetty..and they follow you out there.

Damn Bubba...them some nice lookin' crabs. Yet to have my crab fix this year...might be too late too I'm afraid.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Damn Bubba...them some nice lookin' crabs. Yet to have my crab fix this year...might be too late too I'm afraid.


Nah, not too late. Not by a long shot.

Buying may be expensive with the lack of New Orleans imports this area is used to seeing.  

But... catching has just turned on in my neck of the woods in the last week. Caught a bushel of #1's and jumbos Sunday morning with very few throwbacks. Best heavy crabs I've seen this year.  

Got lots of good season left.
.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Question for Chesapeake Carper*

What did you mean by SAV ?

"There are (were) some remnants of a barge or other similiar structure out there and we would also pull in some SAV onve in a while."

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

chesapeakecarper,
Thanks for the tip on the 9-12 sector. Thanks to Izzie, approx 1/2 of the semicircle at the end of the jetty is destroyed. You can still fish at the end, but the rock wall is down and there's alot of rocks and wreckage strewn all about. Next time I go there I will definitely give that area another shot.

Excalibur,
SAV=Submerged Aquatic Vegetation
http://www.vims.edu/bio/sav/

Blue Heron


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Ahh Grasshopper*

now I see...

Thanks to BH for defining SAV -- it's a new one on me.

Ex


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea, after Isabelle there was huge damage to the NPSP jetty seawalls...they were in dilapidated shape before it and best be described as 'remains" like so much of the old Bay Shore infrastructure on the property. It was closed for a while and I was told that they were going to do some repairs or patch it back together best as they could. I have not been through NP since late 2004/2005 at all, spending more road-fishing time at Rocky Point.

If you can access it (it was very rocky pre Isabelle) that sector at the start of the outgoing tide...there can be a definate tidal current as the water sweeps around the end...like any conventional point of land, creating a nice fish staging /current break. Cats always like to hang in the current for food to come to them, that's also why I figured that sector was always so hot. Around the tip the tide is (was) calmer and food and stuff would kind of eddy and settle out a bit..also a good downcurrent feature. Roaming shoals of whatever species also hold (held) relatively tight to the tip of the jetty when travelling through that area and around the structure.

Bubba...fellow at work scoffed at my comment too..said he can gets some of his best crabs in e. October. Fishing I'm pretty good at...I definately have a LOT to learn about crabbing.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Bubba...fellow at work scoffed at my comment too..said he can gets some of his best crabs in e. October. Fishing I'm pretty good at...I definately have a LOT to learn about crabbing.


Pat, check your PM's.
.


----------

